# Led flounder lights



## Chris2889 (Jan 4, 2012)

Led flounder lights for sale. The frame is custom built for a Carolina skiff j16 but can be easily modified to fit pretty much anything. Im not sure of how many lumens off the top of my head but they are really bright. Someone stole my boat a few weeks ago and these are just taking up space. One of the lights is brad new and the other has been used for maybe 10 hours. Wanting to sell for $150. The lights new are double that.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Good deal, should sell fast.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Still no luck locating the boat? Man that sucks !!!!


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

KEEP em. You will get another boat.


----------

